# Help - Wire/Cable Covers.



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

So I've seen many setup that have great looking Network Cable cover type things on top....I know this isn't the greatest descriptions  

I'm looking to ensure my wiring is neat and tidy ....with some color .....any ideas would be most helpful. 

I''lol try to source a picture of what I've seen. Just don't know where to buy.

Thanks all !


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Examples here in grey ......


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll start you off as this is one of my favourite cable management methods hands down.

The stuff is called Open Slot Wiring Duct. I bought mine from cabletiesandmore.ca. http://www.cabletiesandmore.ca/WireDuctPFOpenSlot.php
I got 4 X 6 1/2' X 3"x2" for ~45.00 plus shipping (no local pickup). You can also get it at Sayal but don't know their availability or prices.

They come in grey, white and black, easy to cut with a regular saw and easy to paint. Take a look at my frag tank build called haven in my signature below. I'll post up a pic of my display stand which has it as well.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

^ That's good stuff.

We use similar stuff in IT industry, it's often called "raceway" - that might help your search.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> I'll start you off as this is one of my favourite cable management methods hands down.
> 
> The stuff is called Open Slot Wiring Duct. I bought mine from cabletiesandmore.ca. http://www.cabletiesandmore.ca/WireDuctPFOpenSlot.php
> I got 4 X 6 1/2' X 3"x2" for ~45.00 plus shipping (no local pickup). You can also get it at Sayal but don't know their availability or prices.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Would love to see a pic. 
I'll troll through your thread soon as I'm off work.

I also need to build a stand for my skimmer ..... Haven't even sourced what would work best in that regard.

Here's a pic of where I'm at


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*electrical*

u can get that stuff at sayal electronics , always in stock ..great stuff as fury says paints well , I just used a spray paint can ,, no issues 
as for the skimmer stand I just built one out of eggcrate and tie straps solid and no issues there ....


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

^ +1 for the egg crate stand for the skimmer  Its what I have done too.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

tom g said:


> u can get that stuff at sayal electronics , always in stock ..great stuff as fury says paints well , I just used a spray paint can ,, no issues
> 
> as for the skimmer stand I just built one out of eggcrate and tie straps solid and no issues there ....


Thanks Tom. Weird question.....where can I get egg crate and might there be a more aesthetically pleasing option ....other than glass. I think I'm done with sump glass Lol


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Home depot is where I went in the past

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Egg crate*

Home Depot. ..I think they only have white it's in the lighting section .. called light diffuser..plastic world I think 
Carries black...plastic world also has scrap acrylic u can try making it out of acrylic...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Canada corals may still carry it, check with the guys there. plastic world carries as well in black


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

If you want something prettier that will match the colour scheme of your sump, just go to plastic world and get some red and white acrylic. Then weld up your own. Plastic world has a great selection of offcuts, good size offcuts.

Regarding the cable ducting, how much do you need?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

kookie_guy said:


> If you want something prettier that will match the colour scheme of your sump, just go to plastic world and get some red and white acrylic. Then weld up your own. Plastic world has a great selection of offcuts, good size offcuts.
> 
> Regarding the cable ducting, how much do you need?


I think I might just do that ...get some Red and white acrylic and build something to match. I may even prop up my reactors (not sure). Great idea. Thanks !

Called plastic world but they are closed this weekend due to family day holiday ...bummer.

Regarding the cable ducting, I'll have to take some measurements tonight when I get home ...guessing 55 inches to span the sump area (probably try to place it about the manifold ) and then some more on the left of the tank near the electrical panel where I plan on mounting my appex controller and other tech. 
Probably another 40 inches worth or so.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

The link that Roger (fury) provided has some very good pricing. Definitely check that out for the cable ducting. My pricing is way higher than that site.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

kookie_guy said:


> The link that Roger (fury) provided has some very good pricing. Definitely check that out for the cable ducting. My pricing is way higher than that site.


I saved the link and will likely head there to place an order....others referee me to satay .... Have to do some homework. If I can get it in red, that would be real nice 

Do you have an online store?


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

saltmeup said:


> I saved the link and will likely head there to place an order....others referee me to satay .... Have to do some homework. If I can get it in red, that would be real nice
> 
> Do you have an online store?


Nope we use that stuff at work and I have a bit of it, but like I said, my pricing is higher than that site. Like others have said, Sayal is also an option if you want to avoid shipping it.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

kookie_guy said:


> Nope we use that stuff at work and I have a bit of it, but like I said, my pricing is higher than that site. Like others have said, Sayal is also an option if you want to avoid shipping it.


I *think* it cost me less than 14.00 to ship, it weighs next to nothing but comes in 6' lengths. I'd ordered it a while ago and for the price, I had a lot of uses for the duct - cable management for video and audio stands etc.

As for colours, only gray, white and sometimes black. The red ones in my frag tank were painted with spray paint...krylon if I remember correctly. But any paint that can be used on plastic will suffice. The default grey is fine too, but I guess it depends how much you want to pimpify your sump area lol.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> I *think* it cost me less than 14.00 to ship, it weighs next to nothing but comes in 6' lengths. I'd ordered it a while ago and for the price, I had a lot of uses for the duct - cable management for video and audio stands etc.
> 
> As for colours, only gray, white and sometimes black. The red ones in my frag tank were painted with spray paint...krylon if I remember correctly. But any paint that can be used on plastic will suffice. The default grey is fine too, but I guess it depends how much you want to pimpify your sump area lol.


Thanks fury! 
I'm set... I'm going to sit soon with a cold beer and order some up. I may pimp it out with some red paint or leave it grey to blend with my marine paint.

Appreciate the help truly!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Good stuff, be sure to post some pics


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> I *think* it cost me less than 14.00 to ship, it weighs next to nothing but comes in 6' lengths. I'd ordered it a while ago and for the price, I had a lot of uses for the duct - cable management for video and audio stands etc.
> 
> As for colours, only gray, white and sometimes black. The red ones in my frag tank were painted with spray paint...krylon if I remember correctly. But any paint that can be used on plastic will suffice. The default grey is fine too, but I guess it depends how much you want to pimpify your sump area lol.


Hey fury. What size did you order.... Boy do they ever have lots of products!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally got to look for it, and I purchased 2"x2" price featured version. You can cut with any old saw you have handy.

http://www.cabletiesandmore.ca/canadian/catalog/open-slot-duct-50mm-50mm-pieces-p-749.php

Check out the releasable cable ties while you are at it.. Under 6.00 for 100 count &#55357;&#56883; I love them. Look at the close ups of my open cable duct and you should see them. The hold things in place and makes removing thins a snap. 

Edit: I bought the duct in 2011 for $37.99. Today the price is 38.35!!!


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fury165 said:


> Finally got to look for it, and I purchased 2"x2" price featured version. You can cut with any old saw you have handy.
> 
> http://www.cabletiesandmore.ca/canadian/catalog/open-slot-duct-50mm-50mm-pieces-p-749.php
> 
> ...


Thanks Fury !! Much appreciated ....truly. I'm going to order both the duct and the ties. Any other goodies I should consider while ordering ?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Got that order placed. Thx for the feedback all.


----------

